# Golden Gloves Books ?



## StrongFighter (Mar 7, 2009)

Are there any excellent books that comes highly recommended on reaching the physical ability of the golden glove boxer or boxing books that goes physically way many steps further than the golden gloves boxer ?

It can be from boxing or kick boxing or any form of boxing. Thank you.


----------



## searcher (Mar 7, 2009)

Are you talking an instructional book?    Or conditioning book?   Or?


In any case, GG boxers get the way they are by going to the gym and working out...............................HARD!!!!      Back in the day, when I was boxing GG, I was in the boxing gym eveyday for at least 2 hours.    That did not include going to karate classes, doing road work, conditioning in my garage, working out with my brother-in-law in the mornings.    To get to that level is not an overnight thing, it is filled with sweat, blood, sweat, tears, sweat and even more sweat.    I only boxed GG for 7 years, but during that time I was working harder then I have ever worked out in my life.


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 7, 2009)

searcher said:


> Are you talking an instructional book? Or conditioning book? Or?


 
Well, actually both and I am more interested in improving my physical capabilities in any form of boxing to that level of golden gloves or Olympic boxers. Training very hard is an absolute must but also is training smarter for better results. You get the idea.


----------



## DoubleZ711 (Mar 11, 2009)

I was a golden gloves boxer for 2 years, and I know for a fact that there is no way you can reach that level by reading a book. Just the thought of that makes me want to laugh. Just go check out a gym. Boxing is one of those sports where you either have the talent or you don't, and a visit to the gym will show you who you are.


----------

